# Can you hear the siren resound from the coastland of Ireland tonight?



## Words of Ivory (Apr 3, 2008)

*Can you hear the sirens resound from the coastland of Ireland tonight?*

Hmmm... where to start?

I reside in Ireland, I'm 26 years young, and my poison of choice is the wonderfully toxic Jack Daniels.

I'm an on and off journalist, and a dedicated but casual writer in my own times. My writing preferences are first-person, romance, and adult literature. I suck at poetry like nobody's business though.

My interests outside of writing include the goth sub-culture, video games, industrial music and being a classic procrastinator.

I found this place while specifically searching for a writing forum, and it's clearly a healthy and active community, with a definite quirkiness amongst it's member. *laughs*

I certainly intend to become an active member in the future, so hopefully I'll see you all around the forums.

*wanders off*


----------



## Tiamat (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi there and welcome!  Hope your quirkiness is equally as definite as ours so that you fit in.  Or better yet, more so, that way I can tease you about it.    Just kidding, just kidding.  Glad to have you with us.


----------



## Foxee (Apr 3, 2008)

Sounds like you'll fit right in. Welcome!


----------



## Words of Ivory (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks Foxee and Tiamat.

Got my first little piece up, so hopefully this will the start of a beautiful friendship with this community.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Apr 3, 2008)

> Can you hear the sirens resound from the coastland of Ireland tonight?



Not if you tie yourself to the mast and stuff everybody else's ears full of wax.


----------



## Shinn (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi there and welcome


----------



## Nickie (Apr 4, 2008)

Hello to you, and welcome to Writing Forums!


Nickie


----------



## chimchimski (Apr 4, 2008)

Hello...welcome to the forum.

Look forward to seeing you around!


----------



## TJ Cruse (Apr 4, 2008)

Welcome aboard. Funny, I grew up not far the home of Jack Daniels (Lynchburg, TN) but back in my drinking days I preferred Scotch whiskey.

Hope you enjoy the group.


----------



## Sam (Apr 4, 2008)

I guess it depends whereabouts in Ireland you are, WOI? I might be able to hear said siren. Anyway, welcome to the forum. 

Sam.


----------



## Words of Ivory (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone.



TJ Cruse said:


> Welcome aboard. Funny, I grew up not far the home of Jack Daniels (Lynchburg, TN)


*envy*



Sam Winchester said:


> I guess it depends whereabouts in Ireland you are, WOI? I might be able to hear said siren. Anyway, welcome to the forum.


I'm from Cobh, in the county of  Cork.

I'm afraid to say I've never even heard of the place you live. *laughs*


----------



## rumpole40k (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forums.


----------

